# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новое поколение планшетов на Android для домашних задач и развлечений

## Labs

*
**Минск, 28 августа 2018 г.* — Компания Lenovo представляет новое поколение планшетов на ОС Android, ориентированных на домашнее использование, для общения и развлечений. Среди новинок модели Lenovo Tab E7, Lenovo Tab E8, Lenovo Tab E10, а также премиальные планшеты Lenovo Tab M10 и Lenovo Tab P10. Став продолжением популярных линеек, новые планшеты предлагают пользователям новый уровень возможностей и комфорта за счёт более мощных процессоров, уменьшенной толщины и веса, а также специализации на домашнее использование.
Каждой семье необходим хотя бы один планшет. Эти гаджеты незаменимы для просмотра видеопрограмм, серфинга в интернете, онлайн шоппинга и видеоигр. Планшеты превосходят смартфоны по удобству потребления визуального контента и более портативны, чем ноутбуки и ПК, что позволяет с комфортом читать их в постели перед сном или брать в дорогу для детских развлечений. Однако выбрать одно или даже несколько устройств, которые хорошо подошли бы всем членам семьи, — непросто. Необходимо учитывать множество факторов, среди которых мобильность, доступность по цене и ориентированность на детей. Новое поколение планшетов Lenovo даёт возможность подобрать подходящее решение для семей с различными потребностями и возможностями. Среди ключевых особенностей нового модельного ряда стоит отметить:доступность для семей с различными финансовыми возможностями;семейные функции, такие как специализированный детский контент и персональные профили для разных пользователей;отличные производительность и соотношение цены и качества.*Lenovo Tab E7, Lenovo Tab E8 и Lenovo Tab E10: универсальные планшеты на любой бюджет*
Благодаря новой серии планшетов Lenovo практически любая семья сможет подобрать устройство по своим потребностям и бюджету.
Планшет начального уровня Lenovo Tab E7 разработан специально для тех, кто желает получить максимум за доступный бюджет. Он имеет тонкий и элегантный профиль и работает под управлением ОС Android Oreo Go Edition, что означает меньший вес приложений и больше свободного места во встроенном хранилище, а также оптимизацию работы популярных приложений. Он оснащён экраном с диагональю 7 дюймов и имеет толщину 10,33 мм, что позволяет повсюду брать его с собой, но при этом иметь достаточно высокую автономность, эквивалентно 5 часам непрерывного просмотра видео без подзарядки. 
Большим семьям стоит обратить внимание на модель Lenovo Tab E8, которая позволяет нескольким пользователям заводить персональные профили с выделенными хранилищами и настройками интерфейса. Lenovo Tab E8 предлагает также возможность просмотра захватывающего видео благодаря HD дисплею с диагональю 8 дюймов, гарантирующему яркое и натуралистичное изображение, и аудио с технологией объёмного звучания Dolby Atmos®, которая позволяет получать удовольствие от кино, не выходя из дома. Lenovo Tab E8 имеет толщину всего от 8,9 мм и весит 320 грамм, что вместе с батареей, обеспечивающей до 10 часов просмотра видео без подзарядки, делает его отличным выбором для путешествий.
Модель Lenovo Tab E10 разработана с учётом потребностей тех семей, которым необходим планшет с хорошим экраном и звучанием для домашнего просмотра мультимедийного контента. Планшет оснащен HD экраном с диагональю 10 дюймов и двумя фронтальными динамиками с технологией Dolby Atmos, процессором Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 210. Lenovo Tab E8 и Lenovo Tab E10 имеют 5-мпк основные камеры с автофокусом и 2-мпк фронтальные камеры с фиксированным фокусом.
*Lenovo Tab M10: семейный планшет для всех поколений*
Современные семьи, постоянно использующие гаджеты дома и в путешествиях, оценят модель Lenovo Tab M10, предлагающую обширные мультимедийные возможности. Этот 10-дюймовый планшет достаточно тонок и лёгок, чтобы повсюду брать его с собой, и при этом обладает высокой производительностью за счёт 8-ядерного процессора Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ с тактовой частотой 1,8 ГГц. Яркий Full HD дисплей и технология Dolby Atmos позволяют с комфортом смотреть кинофильмы и мультимедийный контент в любых условиях, как дома, так и путешествиях.
Помимо тонкого и лёгкого корпуса Lenovo Tab M10 получил и отличные мультимедийные функции, включая два фронтальных динамика. Опциональный детский пакет включает защищающий от ударов бампер и специальный режим, представляющий доступ исключительно к предварительно отобранному детскому контенту.
*Lenovo Tab P10: персонализируемый планшет для самых требовательных пользователей*
Семьи, использующие планшеты для ресурсоёмких задач, могут обратить внимание на премиальный Lenovo Tab P10. Этот Android-планшет по-новому раскрывает понятие семейного гаджета, предлагая пользователям невероятно привлекательный дизайн корпуса с цельнометаллической рамкой и двумя стеклами и тонкими рамками экрана. Планшет имеет толщину всего 7 мм, весит 440 грамм и выпускается в чёрном и белом вариантах с сияющий отделкой стеклянных поверхностей.
Однако по-настоящему Lenovo Tab P10 проявляет себя на развлекательных приложениях. Четыре динамика с поддержкой Dolby Atmos создают невероятно насыщенное и объёмное звучание, а 8-мпк основная камера с автофокусом и 5-мпк фронтальная камера гарантируют хорошее качество картинки во время видеозвонков.
Среди других премиальных функций модели – быстрый и точный сканер отпечатков пальцев, позволяющий усилить защиту личной информации, не снижая удобства повседневного использования.
Представленные Lenovo модели планшетов предлагают пользователям широкий выбор возможностей и позволяют подобрать устройство для дома и путешествий с оптимальным сочетанием параметров и подходящей ценой.
*Технические характеристики:*
*Lenovo Tab E7*Процессор: MediaTek®, 4-ядерный, 1.3 ГГцДисплей: 7 дюймов 1024×600Звук: 1 фронтальный динамикОперативная память: 1 ГБROM: до 16 ГБПоддержка карт microSD™: до 128 ГББатарея: Li-ion Polymer 2750 мА*ч, до 250 часов в режиме ожидания, до 5 часов видео 720рТолщина: 10,35 ммВес: 271 гОС: Android™ Oreo (Go Edition)*Lenovo Tab E10*Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 210, 4-ядерный, 1.1 ГГцАудио: 2 фронтальных динамика с Dolby Atmos®Оперативная память: до 2 ГБНакопитель: 16 ГБПоддержка карт: microSD™ до 128 ГББатарея: Li-ion Polymer 4850 мА*ч, более 5 дней в режиме ожиданияДисплей: 10.1 дюйма HD IPS 1280×800Габариты: 171×247×8,9 ммВес: 530 гОС: Android™ Oreo (Go Edition)*Lenovo Tab E8*Процессор: MediaTek MT8163B, 1.3 ГгцАудио: 1 фронтальный динамик с Dolby Atmos®Оперативная память: 1 ГБНакопитель: 16 ГБПоддержка карт памяти: microSD™ до 128 ГББатарея: Li-ion Polymer, 4850 мА*ч, до 5 часов просмотра видео 720рГабариты: 123×209×8,9 мм2 MP Fixed-FocusОС: Android™ NougatДисплей: 8 дюймов, HD IPS, 1280×800, цветовой охват 55%, яркость 320 нитВес: 320 г*Lenovo Tab M10*Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 450, 8-ядерный, 1.8 ГгцОперативная память: до 3 ГБНакопитель: до 32 ГБПоддержка карт памяти: microSD™ до 256 ГББатарея: Li-ion Polymer, 4850 мА*ч, более 2 недель в режиме ожидания и более 10 часов просмотра видеоГабариты: 168×242×8,1 ммВес: 480 гОС: Android™ OreoДисплей: 10,1 дюйма FHD IPS, 1920×1200, цветовой охват 70%, яркость 320 нитПорты: 2 x Pogo Pin, USB 2.0 Type-C*Lenovo Tab P10*Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 450, 8-ядерный, 1.8 ГгцОперативная память: до 4 ГБНакопитель: до 64 ГБПоддержка карт памяти: microSD™ до 256 ГББатарея: Li-ion Polymer, 7000 мА*ч, более 2 недель в режиме ожидания и более 15 часов просмотра видео 720рГабариты: 168×242×8,1 миВес: 480 гОС: Android™ OreoДисплей: 10,1 дюйма FHD IPS, 1920×1200, цветовой охват 70%, яркость 400 нитПорты: 2 x Pogo Pin, USB 2.0 Type-C™Аудио: 4 фронтальных динамика с Dolby Atmos®Габариты: 167×242×7 ммВес: 440 г

----------

